# EMS in the Middle East



## LawKev (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,

I'm starting an EMT-B class next month and my goal and to get a job in one of the Arabic speaking countries. Saudi is number one on my list and I don't want to go to Iraq. I need to know if I will need an Associates degree or would a certificate (Paramedic) from a community college due? If I went the certificate route would it be hard to complete the Associates later if I need to. I have no experience with college. I am an American and I speak Arabic fluently. I also lived in Saudi for a few months many years ago. For the curious ones I am a Muslim this is why I would like to live and work in Saudi not to mention the money and benefits that go along with the job.

Thank you


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 29, 2009)

*Get their requirements down on paper.*

You might also look into "distance learning" programs for your continuing education once over there.

If you are foremost interested in living there you will likely find you need to work in multiple jobs, whatever it takes. Your priority is location not vocation, or am I wrong?

Why not see about working there for an American contractor, make your contacts and sniff things out, then legally "go native" later if what you see suits you?

Insha'Allah.


----------



## LawKev (Aug 29, 2009)

Saudi red cresent has two jobs I might be able to qualify for: 

Paramedic / Flight Paramedic
Requirements:
• High School Diploma or equivalent.
• Successful completion of appropriate Paramedic Program.
• Valid professional licensure / registration in home country.
• Minimum 2 years of verifiable work experience in the chosen field.
• Driving license in “home country”. 
• Fluent English speaking, reading and writing.
• Medically, physically, and mentally fit.
• Previous work experience in the Middle East is an advantage but not a must.
• Flight Paramedics must provide proof of previous flight experience / specialty training and meet height / weight requirements

and

Disaster Management Officer
Requirements:
• Minimum 2 years of verifiable work experience in Emergency / Disaster Management.
• Experienced Paramedic or EMT with specialized training in Emergency preparedness / Disaster Management may substitute for work experience.
• Valid professional licensure / certification in your home country.
• Driving license in “home country”. 
• Fluent English speaking, reading, and writing.
• Ability to communicate in Arabic preferred.
• Medically, physically, and mentally fit.
• Must be able to effectively manage multiple priorities under extreme pressure in a highly stressful environment.
• Must possess good public relation skills.
• Previous work experience in the Middle East is an advantage but not a must.

If I'm understanding correctly I should be able to apply for these jobs with a Paramedic and a couple years of experience. I could go there on a Hajj or Umrah visa and apply in person.

Yes, I am interested in location.

In shaa Allah


----------



## falcon-18 (Aug 29, 2009)

LawKev said:


> Saudi red cresent has two jobs I might be able to qualify for:
> 
> Paramedic / Flight Paramedic
> Requirements:
> ...







wow... it is intersting ..
Welcome to saudi red criscent. I am from saudi arabia . If you want any help I will help you HELPING IS MY JOB


----------



## falcon-18 (Aug 29, 2009)

This the link for job 


http://www.ems1.com/jobs/505694-paramedics-flight-paramedics-saudi-red-crescent-authority-riyadh-saudi-arabia/

If any one want help . I will try to help him in my country. 



HELPING IS MY JOB


----------



## LawKev (Sep 4, 2009)

Do you work for Saudi red cross?


----------



## falcon-18 (Sep 4, 2009)

LawKev said:


> Do you work for Saudi red cross?





yes in Saudi red crescent.


----------



## Jon (Sep 7, 2009)

They've had some big ads running in JEMS and EMS Magazine for a few months. Here's the website:

http://www.emssaudiarabia.com/

I looked and considered, for a bit - personally, I'd miss a few things, biggest of which would be the freedom to pray in a house of worship for my religion.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 8, 2009)

I would suggest going for your EMT-Paramedic if you're really looking for the best opportunities in the middle east.  The major players (Haliburton, KBR, Blackwater USA) have fewer and fewer open positions as the U.S. economy struggles.  Having your Paramedic cert will give you an advantage both overseas and domestically.


----------



## nomofica (Nov 1, 2009)

MMiz said:


> I would suggest going for your EMT-Paramedic if you're really looking for the best opportunities in the middle east.  The major players (Haliburton, KBR, Blackwater USA) have fewer and fewer open positions as the U.S. economy struggles.  Having your Paramedic cert will give you an advantage both overseas and domestically.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but did he not mention that he would have his NREMT-P along with 2 years of on-the-job experience in his first post?


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 2, 2009)

*Be in Rome = shoot Roman candles.*

Indigenous aid organzation in Islamic countries is red crescent, in most of Europe red cross. Guess what Israel has? (Wonder what USSR had?).

At one time, Yassir Arafat's cousin was head of the Red Crescent in Palestine.


----------



## phabib (Nov 3, 2009)

I couldn't find how long term the positions are. I'd only be able to commit to a summer but it seems like a cool opportunity. They are taking EMT-basic applications online, it would be tempting. What is the compensation for expatriates going to work there?


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 3, 2009)

*What's your tax picture?*

Everyone, check about taxes you will have to pay.


----------



## calimedic (Dec 14, 2009)

*Red crescent*

There are no taxes for the money you earn while working oversea's Unless you lucky enough to make more than $100,000 a year then anything over that can be taxed.

 I have two friends who are now in Saudi with the Red Crescent. I have heard no complaints. They are starting up the Air Medical program.

Also Hamad EMS in Qatar is looking for Medic's. Just one more option. I think they pay is less. 

 I was recommended a book Paramedic to the Prince. Written by a Paramedic who spent ten years in Saudi.

WWW.paramedictotheprince.com 

I loved the book. Was a great read


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 14, 2009)

Calimedic, your 100K is inaccurate. 

You are responsible for taxes on any wages earned if you do not spend at least 330 days outside the USA during a 12 month period.

You are responsible to pay taxes on anything earned over 84K if you fail to meet that requirement. So keep that in mind when you go on holiday because you never know if a secondary emergency trip may require you to return as well, therefore forcing you to pay the taxes.

Also, if you quit or are sent home for whatever reason, you will pay taxes.

Thanks to George Bush, he passed what is called the Heart Act. Anyways prior to this little gem, the taxes worked like this for overseas workers:

Worker earns 100K for the year.
He gets 84K tax exempt and pays taxes on the 16K as if all he earned was 16K (very low tax bracket on paper).

After the Act.

Worker earns 100K for the year.
He gets 84K tax exempt and pays taxes on the 16K for the full about he earned (very high tax bracket).

EDIT: The amount exempted has been increased this year from 84K to 91,400. I do not think the Red Crescent is paying anywhere near that, therefore you just need to be careful of your days spent in the US. Play it safe, stay abroad and see the world.


----------



## calimedic (Dec 14, 2009)

*saudi*

akflightmedic

Thanks for the updated information. Your information is right on. I knew i was close with 100,000,  just did not have the exact figure. I am not sure what Red Crescent are paying. Does anyone have the figure?

Thank you


----------



## redcrossemt (Dec 14, 2009)

LawKev said:


> Saudi red cresent has two jobs I might be able to qualify for:
> 
> Paramedic / Flight Paramedic
> Requirements:
> ...



It sounds like you might not have the 2 years of experience for either position... and you likely won't be cut out for disaster management with just a paramedic cert or degree.

If you are interested in emergency management, go to school for that. If you want a permanent job in EM, you will be competing with people who have bachelor degrees or higher.

If you are interested in paramedicine, go to school for that. An associate's degree will probably help, definitely won't hurt.

Either way, I would strongly suggest completing a bachelor's degree at minimum.


----------



## NJFLGHTMDC (Dec 23, 2009)

What are the physical, height weight requirements?


----------



## ameriki (Dec 30, 2009)

Jon said:


> They've had some big ads running in JEMS and EMS Magazine for a few months. Here's the website:
> 
> http://www.emssaudiarabia.com/
> 
> I looked and considered, for a bit - personally, I'd miss a few things, biggest of which would be the freedom to pray in a house of worship for my religion.



Hi Jon,

I totaly agree with you.  If that is the only think keeping you from trying things out here then maybe you could reconsider.  The embassy has church services every Friday morning.  You can pretty much do everything here that you would do at home.....just with a few modifications.


----------



## NJFLGHTMDC (Jan 1, 2010)

*Hydration*

What are you guys using as far as hydration packs, ie Camel backs, and whats the most popular


----------



## dtrojan07 (Feb 9, 2010)

Jon said:


> They've had some big ads running in JEMS and EMS Magazine for a few months. Here's the website:
> 
> http://www.emssaudiarabia.com/
> 
> I looked and considered, for a bit - personally, I'd miss a few things, biggest of which would be the freedom to pray in a house of worship for my religion.


FYI the US EMbessy has a non denominational service once a week for americans wanting to worship as they want....


----------



## EagleMedic (Feb 22, 2010)

Concerning:
• Flight Paramedics must provide proof of previous flight experience / specialty training and meet height / weight requirements

Does anybody knows what will be the height/weight required for this program?


----------



## ccpbm (Apr 5, 2010)

*Stay Away from Saudi Red Crescent!!!!*

Give these people a wide berth and look elsewhere. This place is a mess and most of us have NOT gotten paid after 45 plus days now.


----------



## WTEngel (Apr 5, 2010)

I am an employee of the SRCA, and I have been paid without difficulty, along with the rest of my co workers who have completed their processing. 

I know there has been some difficulty with another contractor here, but I have had no difficulties with SRCA thus far.


----------



## dtrojan07 (Apr 5, 2010)

ccpbm said:


> Give these people a wide berth and look elsewhere. This place is a mess and most of us have NOT gotten paid after 45 plus days now.


Yes i am with Travis..If you come here prepared with all your documents in order and getting processed in a timely matter. You will get paid..in a timely matter.
 AGAIN you need to separate what is going on at Action Aviation and what is going on at SRCA   Totally different!


----------

